# Eukanuba Ingredient Change



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has any thoughts on this?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Which blend is this?


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Large Breed Adult. It is in a new pink bag.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Which blend is this?


I have always agreed with you in regards to the quality of Eukanuba. The only reason I changed was the shortage but now I am confused.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That's weird. The ingredient list online still says chicken first.

They may not have changed the actual proportion of chicken in the food, since "chicken" is a water-heavy ingredient and "meal" has water mostly removed. Still, I don't really like that it's corn meal first. The PP blend is still chicken first and then byproduct meal.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

That is what I thought. I looked at two different bags and even had someone I was with look at it. It clearly had corn meal as the first ingredient. I have e-mailed Eukanuba to see what they have to say.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I am waiting to hear from Eukanuba but the next time I am in Petsmart, I am going to take a picture of the ingredients.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Is the bag pink or black? The pink bags are their weight control formulas. Meat is usually not a first ingredient in those formulas.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I will have to go back and look. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Archie's Dad (Jul 17, 2010)

Just curious. What is your motivation for feeding your Golden(s) Large Breed Adult instead of Golden Retriever Breed Nutrition (also for adults)?


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I haven't fed Eukanuba in over 5 years so can't speak to the specific formulas. But ingredient changes in kibble formulas seem to fall into one of two categories:

An ingredient may be in short supply so less of it is used or it's deleted
OR (and more often probably)
The company is trying to increase their bottom line profit by using more of less expensive ingredients


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

I've also noticed that a lot of websites are very slow to make updates. Often commercial webmasters are only part-time, if that, so they don't make changes in a timely manner. Why would they if they know they'll lose customers? In a month or two, they may update the website ingredient list - or not, if they think they can get away with it.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Archie's Dad said:


> Just curious. What is your motivation for feeding your Golden(s) Large Breed Adult instead of Golden Retriever Breed Nutrition (also for adults)?


They only make a Labrador Retriever formula. Not one for Goldens.


----------



## Archie's Dad (Jul 17, 2010)

walexk said:


> The only make a Labrador Retriever formula. Not one for Goldens.


Oh, it's available here in Western Europe. I feed Archie Eukanuba Breed with good results. 

Link

Edit: By the way, on the bag it says Dried Chicken and Turkey (>20%) as first ingredient.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Archie's Dad said:


> Oh, it's available here in Western Europe. I feed Archie Eukanuba Breed with good results.
> 
> Link
> 
> Edit: By the way, on the bag it says Dried Chicken and Turkey (>20%) as first ingredient.


Too bad it isn't available here. Many people beed the lab version with great success.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I feed Euk large breed adult. Just checked the bag (bought about 3 weeks ago and with the new packaging). The ingredient list on the bag matches the ingredient list on the website. At least for the first 3-4 lines.....didn't ck any further
*
**Ingredients*
Chicken, Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Ground Whole Grain Barley, Chicken By-Product Meal (Natural source of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine), Chicken Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Dried Egg Product, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E),


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

nellie'smom said:


> Is the bag pink or black? The pink bags are their weight control formulas. Meat is usually not a first ingredient in those formulas.


I got an e-mail from Eukanuba. I stand corrected. I know I was looking at a stack that was Large Breed at the bottom but the store must have stacked the Weight Management on top of it because that is what I was looking at. My mistake. I thought I was going crazy. My apologies to everyone.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

walexk said:


> Large Breed Adult. It is in a new pink bag.


Euk makes dozens of different formulas. The pink bag is the weight control formula which has had corn meal as its' first ingredient for a long time. 

You've hit upon the main problem with redesigning packaging, it confuses the consumer.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

walexk said:


> I got an e-mail from Eukanuba. I stand corrected. I know I was looking at a stack that was Large Breed at the bottom but the store must have stacked the Weight Management on top of it because that is what I was looking at. My mistake. I thought I was going crazy. My apologies to everyone.


No need to apologize! 
It is confusing how they keep changing the bags, you get used to a certain color and then they change it. To me the most confusing were these last bags (the brown/tan ones).


----------

